# I have a cap rate spreadsheet for anyone who wants one



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

First of all, I am not the one who figured it out! I modified the original one from someone on here, then wanted to add some stuff to it. I also broke it! 

Then finally Greg gave me the final version I like the best, it also calculated the purchase price you should get the place at. 

I am however giving this thing to all and sundry if you want a copy of this spreadsheet, leases, applications, or unit condition report you can just email me or pm me or post a comment on my blog or wave from your house and I'll send you a copy. 

my email is rachelleatlandlordrescue.ca replace at with @ and you'll be on the right track.


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

Rachelle:

Thanks for the info.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Rachelle,

we just finished our first commercial building purchase. it would be helpful to have the spreadsheet for our next one.

Thanks,
Cory


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope everyone who asked got their spreadsheet. I am still on my iphone responding to emails. I get a message and then transcribe the email to a FWD message. If you didn't get yours then ask again  

Also the property management percentage will range from 10% for a single house to 3-4% for a 400 unit highrise for example. 

The vacancy rate can be found on the CMHC website for each area.

Maintenance also changes according to the age and condition of the building. 

Deferred Maintenance is a for maintenance that has not been kept up to par. For example if the common areas are trashed and the first thing you will do once you acquire the building is fix and repaint. That would be deferred maintenance. If you have an apartment that is in bad condition and will require $4000 that would also go under deferred maintenance. 

Basically it's any fixing the owner should have done but didn't that you will become liable for once your take possession. 

I hope this helps


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Could the gentleman who sent me a message from my site that lives in Calgary and is thinking about investing in Kitchener please send me another message and include his email this time?


----------

